# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ سليمان بن سليم الله الرحيلي

## أبو ناصر المدني

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ، أما بعد : 
فهذا تفريغ لترجمة الشيخ سليمان بن سليم الله الرحيلي لنفسه ، حيث إنه طُلب منه في إحدى الجسات الخاصة (وليمة عقيقة) أن يُترجمَ لنفسه ، فوجئ الشيخ بهذا الطلب ، وذكرَ أنه لم يترجم لنفسه قط ، وذكر أنه قال أشياء لم يقلها قط ، وكذلك كانت في الجلسة نفسها ترجمة الشيخ عبدالسلام السحيمي لنفسه ، وقد فرَّغتُ ترجمة الشيخ سليمان من الشريط ، وكل ما سيأتي في الترجمة هو من كلام الشيخ بنصه ، وقد تصرَّفت في ترتيب بعض فقرات الترجمة ، حيث إن الشيخ قد يفوته أشياء ، فأضعها في موضعها المناسب من الترجمة . 
قال الشيخ مترجِما لنفسه :
أنا سليمان بن سليم الله بن رجاء الله بن بُطِي الرحيلي ، من قبيلة حرب . 
ولدت ونشأت ولا زلت وأسأل الله أن أموت = في المدينة . 
أول ما تلقيت العلم - قبل الدراسة النظامية - في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فحضرت بعض مجالس الشيخ الأمين - رحمه الله - وأنا دون السادسة من العمر ، 
وحضرت بعض مجالس الشيخ عمر فلاتة - رحمه الله - ، ومجالس الشيخ أبي بكر الجزائري - رحمه الله -، وهذه قد جلست فيها كثيرًا ، 
وحضرتُ بعض مجالس الشيخ الألباني- رحمه الله - عندما كان يقدُم إلى المدينة ، وبعض مجالس الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - في الرياض وفي المدينة ، 
وبعض مجالس الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - العامة والخاصة التي كان يعقدها في المدينة . 
وهذا يعود إلى أن الوالد - حفظه الله وختم لنا وله بالخير - قد حبب إليه مجالس أهل العلم منذ عرف المدينة ، 
وحضر مجالس المشايخ : الشيخ الأمين ، والشيخ الإفريقي ،
حتى إن الشيخ عمر فلاتة - رحمه الله - كان يقول لي : "إن والدك زميلي ، كنا نجلس بجوار بعضنا في حلقة الشيخ الإفريقي" 
وحضر أيضا مجالس الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ، 
وذكر لي أنه كره مجلسا لشخص ما ؛ لأنه كان يبسط يده ليقبِّلها الناس ، وكان يأخذني إلى المجالس ، وأنا دون السادسة .  
ثم وأنا في السادسة التحقت بمسجد في الحي لتحفيظ القرآن على يد أحد المشايخ من قبيلتنا ، اسمه : عتيق بن جابر الرحيلي ،
 في مدرسة كان يرعاها فضيلة الشيخ راشد بن عاتق الرحيلي ،- رحمهم الله جميعا - ، 
وأتممت حفظ القرآن قبل العاشرة بحمد الله .

درست الدراسة النظامية ، وتخرجت من الابتدائية ، فأصرَّ والدي أن ألتحق بالجامعة الإسلامية ، بالمعهد المتوسط ، 
وكانت الجامعة إذ ذاك لا يلتحق بها من أبناء السعوديين إلا المتردية والنطيحة ومن شذ ممنلهم شأن ، 
حتى إن الوالد جُوبِهَ برفض شديد من أن ألتحق بالجامعة ، حتى إن مدير المدرسة الابتدائية قد أخذ عليه تعهدا بأني إذا لم أقبل في الجامعة لا أُقبل في أي مدرسة أخرى ، تخويفًا ؛ سبب ذلك أني كنت متفوقًا في المواد العلمية ، لكنَّ الوالد أصرَّ إلا أن أدخل الجامعة الإسلامية ، 
قال لهم : "الرزق بيد الله ، أنا أريده أن يتعلم العلم الشرعي" ، فالتحقت بالمعهد المتوسط بالجامعة ، 
فدرسنا على مشايخ - في الحقيقة - أجلاء ، وكان أكثرهم من الأزهر ، وكانوا في علوم الآلة من الأقوياء ، ولا زالت عندي كتابات لبعضهم إلى اليوم ، كتابات خاصة بي .

ثم انتقلت إلى المعهد الثانوي بالجامعة ، وكان الأمر مثل سابقه . 
ثم التحقت بكلية الشريعة ، ودرَسْت في كلية الشريعة ، وزاملت عددا من الفضلاء أذكر منهم الآن : أخي وزميلي ومن أحببته في الله وأحبني في الله : الشيخ ياسين محمود - رحمه الله رحمة واسعة - ، وكنا نتبادل الأول والثاني في الكلية ، ففي السنة الأولى كنت الأول وكان الشيخ الثاني ، 
ثم في السنة الثانية كان الأول وكنت الثاني ، ثم في الثالثة والرابعة كنت الأول .
أيضًا زميلي وأخي الشيخ ترحيب الدوسري ، وهو زميلي في الدراسة ، وإن كان أسنَّ مني ،
لأنه كان قد التحق بكلية أخرى قبل أن يلتحق بكلية الشريعة ، وعدد من الفضلاء ، 
وشرفت بالتتلمذ على عدد من المشايخ في الكلية ، منهم شيخي الشيخ عبدالسلام بن سالم السحيمي ، حيث تتلمذت عليه سنتين ، في كلية الشريعة ، والشيخ صالح السحيمي ، والشيخ علي الحذيفي ، وجمع من المشايخ . 
تخرجت في كلية الشريعة ، وأُجبرتُ على قسم أصول الفقه ، حتى قيل لي : إن لم ترضَ بقسم أصول الفقه فلن تقبل في أي قسم آخر ، فمن فضل الله علي ، أن مشايخي كان كل منهم يوجهني في القسم الذي يريد ، كان من مشايخي من يقول لي : لا تلتحق إلا بقسم العقيدة ، نحن أريدك في قسم العقيدة ،
 وكان شيخي الشيخ فيحان المطيري يقول لي : "لا تلتحق إلا بقسم الفقه ، ولا نأذن لك إلا في قسم الفقه" ، وشاء الله أن أكون في قسم الأصول ،
 فعُيِّنت في قسم الأصول معيدًا ، ودرستُ السنة المنهجية ، وفي السنة الثانية أصررت على أن أدرِّس في الكلية ، فبحمد الله درَّست القواعد الفقهية منذ تقريرها في كلية الشريعة على طلاب الكلية ، فكنت أولَ من درَّسها في الكلية ، واستمرَّيت على ذلك سنين ، إلى أن انتقلت إلى التدريس في الدراسات العليا في الجامعة ، ولا زلنا - ولله الحمد والمنة - ندرِّس في الجامعة . 
رزقني الله - عز وجل - نعمة عظيمة ، وهي التتلمذ على مشايخي الذين حببونا في منهج السلف ، وعلمونا أن هذا هو المنهج الصالح للعلم والعمل معًا ، فالعلم النافع هو الذي يكون على طريقة السلف الصالح - رضوان الله عليهم - ، والعمل الصالح إنما هو على طريقتهم ؛ 
لأنها مأخوذة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا زلنا على هذا ، وأسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإخواني على هذا وأن يميتنا عليه ، مهما خالف المخالفون . 
أما الحالة الاجتماعية فأنا متزوج وموحِّد وخائف ، كلها صفات مدح ، فالزواج ممدوح شرعًا ،
والتوحيد ممدوح شرعًا ، والخوف ممدوح شرعًا . (قالها على سبيل الدعابة) . 
لي من الأولاد - الحمد لله - سبعة ، خمسة من الذكور . 

ألَّفتُ بعض الكتب ، بعضها مخطوط عندي ، وبعضُها نُشِر :
فمما كتبته :
1- شرح الأصول الثلاثة .
2-وشرح منظومة السعدي في القواعد الفقهية - وهي مخطوطة عندي كاملة - .
3-وشرح كتاب البيوع من منار السبيل - وقد فرَّغه بعض الفضلاء من أشرطة لي - .
4- وقواعد تعارض المصالح والمفاسد .
5- ومباحث الكتاب والسنة ودلالات الألفاظ التي أخطأ فيها الرازي . 
6-والتعريفات الأصولية عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
7- ومباحث الأمر التي انتقدها شيخ الإسلام.
رسالة الماجستير كانت عن : التأويل وأثره في أصول الفقه ، كان المشرف الشيخ عمر عبدالعزيز ، من خيرة من عرفت ، عرفتُ فيه حبه للتوحيد ، 
عرفت فيه حبه لعقيدة السلف ، وعرفت فيه حبه لكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم ، 
وكان يفرح جدًا عندما آتيه بكلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم . 
ثم رسالة الدكتوراة كانت بعنوان : القواعد المشتركة بين أصول الفقه والقواعد الفقهية ، 
وكان المشرف عليَّ الشيخ عمر عبدالعزيز ، وهو عراقي ، الآن في قطر ، الشيخ مريض ، أسأل الله أن يشفيه ، أشرف علي في الدكتوراة ، 
وانتقل إلى أم القرى قبل أن يتم الإشراف ، فطلب رسميًا أن يكمل الإشراف علي ، 
ومن فضله أنه كان يأتيني إلى المدينة لساعة الإشراف ، لا أذهب إليه أنا في مكة ؛ بل يأتي بسيارته يوم الثلاثاء - لأنه لا محاضرات عنده - ،
 أحيانًا يأتي مباشرة إلى الكلية ويحضر ساعة الإشراف ثم قد يسافر من نفس الليلة إلى مكة ، وهذا أمر لا أظن أن أحدًا يفعله ، 
أسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجزيه عني خير الجزاء . 

هذا بعض ما يحضرني في هذا المقام ، وهو أمر على كل حال ، لا أظن أن فيه فائدة سوى ألا نسمع لغوًا . 











----------------------- 
انتهى مفرَّغًا من شريط "الدرر العتيقة في جلسة العقيقة" . 
ولا بأس بنقل الموضوع لمن أراد ذلك ، لعموم الفائدة .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم ابا ناصر .. وحفظ الله شيخنا سليمانا وكثّر من أمثاله .. وليت من يجهل مكانة الشيخ أن يستمع في ساعة من نهار لمجلس من مجالسه ..

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول 
أبوعبدالله المقدسي

حفظه الله ورعاه وهو من الذين يغرسون المعلومة في رؤوس طلابهم غرس الأشجار راسخة الجذور 

يوصل لك المعلومة شئت أم أبيت فلا تملك أمام شرحه إلا أن تفهم مهما كانت المادة صعبة

جزاه الله خيرا

من المواقف التي شهدتها له وهي من الطرائف أنه كان عند خروجه من فصل دراسي يحوطه طلاب العلم بالأسئلة في المادة التي شرحها

وكان ذلك يؤدي إلى تأخيره عن المحاضرة التالية ما يقارب الخمس دقائق بسبب  ازدحام الطلاب عليه وكان حفظه الله دائم التبسم لا يرد سائلا

وكان طلاب المحاضرة التالية يغتاظون من تأخره لا كرها لا والله بل محبة في  الشيخ وحرصا على أن ينالوا من علمه ولا يضيع عليهم ولو دقائق من شرحه  الممتع

فدخل علينا يوما الفصل متفلتا بالتي هي أحسن من طلاب الفصل السابق وكان أحد التلاميذ قد بلغ به الحنق أن قال للشيخ معترضا

يا شيخ أنت تتأخر علينا دائما وهذا حقنا ولا يجوز أن يأخذه طلاب الفصول الأخرى

فلما اشتد على الشيخ قام له أحد الطلاب ينكر على هذا الطالب لهجته الحادة ويحاول إسكاته

فقال له الشيخ سليمان بنبرة هادئة يصحبها ابتسامته المعهودة : "دعوه فإن لصاحب الحق مقالة"

فوالله لكأنما سكب الماء على النار ,, فسكت الجميع أمام هذه الكلمة النبوية  الجميلة ,, ولقد عجبت بل ضحكت عجبا سرعة بديهة الشيخ في انتقاء هذه الكلمة  الجميلة جوابا على ما حصل أمامه 

حفظه الله ورعاه وجزاه خير ما جزى شيخا عن طلابه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الشيخ الآن حفظه الله يشرح دليل الطالب   بالمسجد النبوي 
حضرت له المجلس الأول والثاني بعد العصر يومي الجمعة والسبت فقط 

وهو الآن حفظه الله قد شرح  6 مجالس حسب علمي 
لأني ما حضرت جمعتين وسبتين 

فقال له البعض في سؤال بعد الدرس  لو أنك شرحت كل يوم ؟
فقال  لا،  الجمعة والسبت إجازة وهناك من يحضر من بلاد بعيدة  ولو شرحنا كل يوم لحرمنا  من لم يحضر .
وخاصة أنهما يومي عطلة  . ا .هـ
جزاه الله خيرا 
شرحه رائع جدا  
يعطك المذهب  ثم يقرر  الموافق للدليل .
هذا ما يحضرني 

والسلام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.alwaraqat.net/showthread....D8%C7%E1%C8%BB
هنا تجدون  شرح الشيخ إن شاء الله 
في الرابط  خطأ وهو  أن دليل الطالب بالمسجد النبوي بعد العصر وليس بمسجد العطير 
 أما الشيخ فأخبرنا أن له محاضرة  في إحدى المساجد  بعد المغرب 
هذا لضبط المعلومات فقط 
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه رضاه

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله، وجميع علمائنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله
 حضرت أمس الجمعة مجلس من شرح دليل الطالب للشيخ حفظه الله بالمسجد النبوي ،وهو في كتاب الوضوء .
وأخبرني أحد الحضور أن الشيخ يشرح يوميا إلا يوما أو يومين من الأسبوع  .
ذكرته للفائدة 
والسلام

----------

